# Expedition des Cenarius - Ruf farmen



## Lauretto (16. November 2009)

Moin.




Habe schon über die SuFu das Forum durchsucht, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden...

Hab schon zig Runs durch die Verschiedenen Echsenkessel Inis gemacht, schon alle Quests in D.E.H.T.A und Zangarmarschen gemacht..

Bin nun shcon auf respektvoll und mir fehlen noch 18k Ruf.




Jetzt die Frage: Wo und wie kann ich noch farmen?? Questen wär mir am liebsten, jedoch find ich keine mehr..




MfG Lauretto


----------



## Natar (16. November 2009)

echsenkessel und pflanzenteile wenn du keine qs mehr machen kannst


----------



## Mäuserich (16. November 2009)

Planzenteile funktionieren nicht, die kann man ab einer bestimmten Rufstufe (ich meine es war wohlwollend) nicht mehr eintauschen.

Wenn du mit den Quests in den Zangarmarschen inkl. der Ini-Quests für den Echsenkessel durch bist bleibt dir eigendlich nur Dampfkammer farmen.

Würde dir normal empfehlen, die Mobs geben 12 anstatt 15 Ruf und sterben viel schneller. Ausserdem kannst du pro Run 15-25 Waffen des Echsenkessels Looten die dir auch jeweils 75 Ruf bringen.

Ich darf jetzt seit etwa 5 Tagen meinen cenarischen Kriegshippogryphen reiten und kann nur sagen: das wars wert ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (16. November 2009)

moin

du kannst waffen des echsenkessels abgeben (glaub 175 ruf pro waffe)
und sonst nur noch durch die innis im echsenkessel.
Also so hab ich meinen ruf gefarm.

gruß Drago


----------



## JusTg4m3 (16. November 2009)

Dampfkammer, oder echsenkessel ini's auf hero. Gibt Ruf + Waffen des Echsenkessels die du für Ruf abgeben kannst


----------



## Lanzalot (16. November 2009)

ich meine neulich beim twinken gesehen zu haben, dass die nagas an den seen in den zangarmarschen auch ruf geben, weiß aber nich ob dies auch bis auf ehrfürchtig der fall is.


----------



## Lauretto (16. November 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Planzenteile funktionieren nicht, die kann man ab einer bestimmten Rufstufe (ich meine es war wohlwollend) nicht mehr eintauschen.
> 
> Wenn du mit den Quests in den Zangarmarschen inkl. der Ini-Quests für den Echsenkessel durch bist bleibt dir eigendlich nur Dampfkammer farmen.
> 
> ...



Wegen den Flugmount mach ich es ja hauptsächlich, dann noch bissl AQ40 und AQ20 durchgehen farmen^^

Das problem is, das ich die ganzen echsenkessel-inis nich mehr sehen kann >.<

Was meint ihr mit den Waffen des Echsenkessels zum abgeben?? Ich hab schon ingame von mehreren Spielern davon gehört aber keine ahnung was und wie ich das machen muss.. Was meint ihr damit?


----------



## Flana (16. November 2009)

bei der d.e.t.h.a die ohne farmen und abgeben, so hab ich´s auch gemacht! die geben bis zum ende ruf!


----------



## Loretta (16. November 2009)

Lauretto schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit den Waffen des Echsenkessels zum abgeben?? Ich hab schon ingame von mehreren Spielern davon gehört aber keine ahnung was und wie ich das machen muss.. Was meint ihr damit?



Die Waffen des Echsenkessels kann man bei der Nachtelfin (Name vergessen) die auf dem Balkon vom Gasthaus steht, abgeben, gegen Ruf, ka ob man da eine Vorquest machen muste.
Meine natürlich das Gasthaus bei der Expedition in den Zangarmarschen.
Die Waffen droppen in der Dampfkammer und in allen Heroversionen.

MfG Loretta


----------



## Lauretto (16. November 2009)

Flana schrieb:


> bei der d.e.t.h.a die ohne farmen und abgeben, so hab ich´s auch gemacht! die geben bis zum ende ruf!


war da gestern dort und hab alle qs gemacht, soweit ich weiß gab es darunter keine daylies, folglich gibts für mich dort keine qs mehr.. Oder verstehe ich deinen Post falsch?


----------



## Dirfska (16. November 2009)

Lauretto schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit den Waffen des Echsenkessels zum abgeben?? Ich hab schon ingame von mehreren Spielern davon gehört aber keine ahnung was und wie ich das machen muss.. Was meint ihr damit?


In der Dampfkammer zB droppen "Waffen des Echsenkessels". Die sammelst Du und gehst zum Gasthaus beim Cenarius. Da steht aufm Balkon ne Elfe, die Dir eine Quest gibt, dass Du die Dinger abgeben sollst. Wenn Du die Quest einmal gemacht hast, kannst Du immer weiter diese Waffen abgeben.
Ansonsten ist der Tip mit den Ohren in der Tundra auch net übel. Das ist keine Daily, sondern Du sammelst x Ohren und kannst die dann immer weiter abgeben.


----------



## Yelin (16. November 2009)

Kannst in der Boreanischen Tundra die Ohren von Nesingwarys Lakaien farmen (falls die so heißen)
Ich habe die Typen in dem See abgefarmt.. Hat zwar ein wenig Geduld gebraucht aber letztendlich ging es eigentlich recht schnell
wenn man sich drann hängt.
Die Ohren kannste das dann im Lager der D.E.T.H.A abgeben.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. November 2009)

Lauretto schrieb:


> Das problem is, das ich die ganzen echsenkessel-inis nich mehr sehen kann >.<
> 
> Was meint ihr mit den Waffen des Echsenkessels zum abgeben?? Ich hab schon ingame von mehreren Spielern davon gehört aber keine ahnung was und wie ich das machen muss.. Was meint ihr damit?


In dieser Zuflucht des Ceniarius (oder wie genau die Stadt da am Pass rüber zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel halt heisst) steht eine auf dem "Balkon" vom Gasthaus eine Nachtelfe die eine wiederholbare Quest hat. Das ist quasi das das "Waffen abgeben". Ist n' ziemliches geklicke da man pro Run wie gesagt zwischen 15-25 Waffen bekommt, aber pro Waffe und 3 Klicks sind 75 Ruf ganz nett so nebenbei.

Und ich kann se mittlerweile auch erstmal ne ganze Weile nicht mehr sehen (hab vorher im Tiefensumpf Bluthibiskus für Sporregar gefarmt ^^), aber sieh es als positiven Nebeneffekt das über den Trashloot und die Bossdrops noch immer so um die 80 g pro Run zusätzlich in die Kasse kommen, vielleicht motiviert das noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (16. November 2009)

Lanzalot schrieb:


> ich meine neulich beim twinken gesehen zu haben, dass die nagas an den seen in den zangarmarschen auch ruf geben, weiß aber nich ob dies auch bis auf ehrfürchtig der fall is.


Das waren die Sporeggar
"Jetzt, da wir immer noch Freunde sind"


----------



## Boneskin (16. November 2009)

schon mal an den schergat gedacht, da sind noch mal ca. 20-30 quest die du machen kannst


----------



## Lauretto (16. November 2009)

Yelin schrieb:


> Kannst in der Boreanischen Tundra die Ohren von Nesingwarys Lakaien farmen (falls die so heißen)



Wo kann man die annehmen? ^^

@ Mäuserich: so gesehen ist es ne Motivation^^




@ Boneskin: Welches Gebiet meinst du in Schergrat? 20-30 Qs hören sich verlockend an ^^


----------



## FlowerMEGApower (16. November 2009)

Also ich habs die meiste zeit mit den ohren farmen bei der D.E.T.H.A gemacht aber zwischendurch bin ich  Dampfkammer gegangen . Skalven und Teifen bringen keine ruf punkte mehr zumindest nur nicht mehr auf norm.

Hab den hypogreif reltiv schnell gahabt hab.


----------



## Girderia (16. November 2009)

wenn man da alle quests gemacht hat, muss man da nichts annehmen, einfach die ohren sammeln, und immer wieder abgeben, wie die relikte von ulduar bei den söhnen hodirs


----------



## Mäuserich (16. November 2009)

Lauretto schrieb:


> Wo kann man die annehmen? ^^


Das mit dem Sammeln und Abgeben sind keine Quests die du annehmen musst. Du klatscht einfach Mobs (also entweder die Nesingwary Leute oder Nagas in der Dampfkammer) und die droppen einfach so Ohren bzw. Waffen. Mit den Dingern im Inventar kannst du zu den "Questgebern" im Lager gehen (blaues "!") und dort die Quest immer wieder sofort abgeben ohne sie annehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Flana (16. November 2009)

die ohren ist keine daily, das ist eine wiederholbare quest die du immer wieder machen kannst, da ist einer mit einem blauen fragezeichen in dem lager, die wurd auch nich rausgenommen, war vor ner woche oder zwei mit meiner kriegerin noch dort. 
ist auf jeden fall einfacher als immer wieder in die ini zu gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiral Stairs (16. November 2009)

Die Gegend im Schergrat heißt "Der ewige Hain". Die Expedition hat dort einen Stützpunkt mit Flugpunkt (und mehreren Questen).

Und zu den Waffen des Echsenkessels: Es gibt eine Vorquest, die Naga in der Dampfkammer droppen random einen Gegenstand, der eine Quest startet. Nachdem du diese Quest in der Zuflucht des Cenarius in den Zangarmarschen abgegeben hast, kannst du erst die Waffen des Echsenkessels farmen; vorher droppen die nicht.


----------



## Vrost (16. November 2009)

Als Wächter des Cenarius mal ne Zusammenfassung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dampfkammer - nonhero gehen.
Tiefensumpf, Sklaven oder Dampfkammer Hero gehen.
Pflanzenteile bis wohllwollend (ok, hier schon vorbei)
Waffen des Echsenkessels im Gasthaus der Zuflucht abgeben
Questreihen Schergrat im Dorf "Ewigen Hain" beginnen..(sind ein paar ...ist aber lange her bei mir)
Questreihe Nethersturm von der Mutti unterhalb der Sturmsäule (3 Stück)
Quests der DEHTA in der Tundra
Ohren des Nesingwaryfuzzies bei Dehta abgeben

Viel Erfolg beim Ruf sammeln.


----------



## Der_Rabe (17. November 2009)

Jo, kann ich nur bestätigen für alle Verzweifelten, denen der letzte Rest Ruf für die Expedition des Cenarius fehlt:

Geht zum Strand zwischen der Vallianzfeste und den Kaluak (Boreanische Tundra) - ganz egal ob Allianz oder Horde. Da laufen jede Menge Mobs von Nessingways beuteverrückten "Sowieso" rum. Die findet man zwar auch überall woanders, aber hier ist eine gute und schnelle Respawn-Zeit, um schnell mal ein paar Ohren abzufarmen.

15 Ohren kann man jeweils auf einmal im Lager der D.E.H.T.A. abgeben und sind 150 Ruf bei der Expedition des Cenarius wert. 
Zur Erinnerung: Das Lager der D.E.H.T.A. liegt ebenfalls in der Boreanischen Tundra, nördlich vom Strand in der Nähe vom See.
Im Schnitt hat man die 15 Ohren so in 5 - 10 Minuten zusammen.

Geht auf jeden Fall schneller als "Waffen des Echsenkessels" die pro Stück nur 75 Ruf bringen und auf unserem Server mit 50 Gold gehandelt werden - sollte das einer von
Euch lesen: Habt ihr so ein Ding eigentlich schon verkauft? ***lach*** zumindest nicht an mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find Ruf farmen in den alten Welten einfach nur genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal was anderes als das ständige Instanzen-Gerenne

Gruß vom Raben


----------



## Lauretto (18. November 2009)

Spiral schrieb:


> Die Gegend im Schergrat heißt "Der ewige Hain". Die Expedition hat dort einen Stützpunkt mit Flugpunkt (und mehreren Questen).
> 
> Und zu den Waffen des Echsenkessels: Es gibt eine Vorquest, die Naga in der Dampfkammer droppen random einen Gegenstand, der eine Quest startet. Nachdem du diese Quest in der Zuflucht des Cenarius in den Zangarmarschen abgegeben hast, kannst du erst die Waffen des Echsenkessels farmen; vorher droppen die nicht.


Danke, der einzige der mir auf die Frage geantwortet hat^^


Habe die Questen in Schergrat nu schon durch. Wie nennt sich das Gebiet in Nethersturm nochmal, wo man noch durch Quests für Expedition des Cenarius, ruf farmen kann?

Muss sagen das ini abfarmen geht echt am schnellsten. War gestern einen Run Dampfkammer, hab an die 2k ruf erhalten.

Das mit der Quest für die Waffen wurde nun auch beantwortet, denn die Vorquest die man aus einen Loot von der Dampfkammer machen muss, hatte ich bisher immer verkauft^^


----------

